# gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht



## Annett (17. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir suchen, wie der Titel es schon sagt, eine gute, preiswerte W-Lan Kamera, die auch nachts bei sehr wenig Restlicht noch etwas "sieht". 

Die Bilder sollen quer über den Hof zum Router oder Laptop gesendet und von mindestens einem PC, besser allen abgerufen werden können.
Das W-Lan vom Router reicht bis dort hin. 

Grund für diese Anschaffung? Man rafft sich abends ungern nochmal auf, um einen Kontrollblick in den Stall zu werfen. Der ist aber leider nötig und der Gedanke an eine Stallkamera ist nicht ganz neu. 
Außerdem werden so die Stallbewohner nicht in ihrer nächtlichen Ruhe gestört.


Habt Ihr etwas passendes in Gebrauch oder kennt Ihr eine diesen Anforderungen entsprechende, bezahlbare Kamera?


----------



## Kuton (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo

Gestern hab ich zufällig auch mal über einen Versuch mit dieser
Kamera nachgedacht:

http://www.pearl.de/a-PX3309-1120.shtml
Die lässt sich zudem scheinbar auch noch schwenken und hat webserver integriert.

Wettertauglich ist die wahrscheinlich nicht, aber evtl. kann man da ja nachhelfen.

Und wenn die IR-LED's nicht ausreichen, dann besorg ich mir eben ein paar zusätzliche Idee und bastel etwas.

Aber das war mal eine von vielen Ideen 

Evtl. finde ich noch Tests bzw. Erfahrungsberichte, dann poste ich nochmal


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## maritim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

hallo annett,

hier mal paar links.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Technaxx-Wasserf...mcorder_AnalogeKameras_PM?hash=item19b8ee4184

http://cgi.ebay.de/29LED-Infrarot-N...mcorder_AnalogeKameras_PM?hash=item53dfb9d5b3

http://cgi.ebay.de/Infrarot-Komplet...werker_Sicherheitstechnik?hash=item20aed44045


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Servus Annett

Ist eine super Idee 

Zwar eine Banale Idee, aber dürfte ja auch funktionieren .... und ist kostengünstig


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Moin,

ich möcht nochmal die wichtigsten Eigenschaften aufführen:

- Sichtbereich 2 - 8m
- Schwenkbar nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn eine Weitwinkeloptik vorhanden
- IR Nachtsicht (Reichweite 5m ausreichend)
- WLAN der Reichweite wegen (ca. 50m) und der leichten Überwachung sowie der preiswerten Möglichkeit eines Repeaters außerdem ist ein UMTS Netbook mit Flat vorhanden
- Stromversorgung über Netzteil
- sollte auch -20°C abkönnen (Außenbereich, aber überdacht)

Ich hab auch schon gesucht - aber noch nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. 

@Maritim
Gute Angebote, aber die Reichweite könnte problematisch werden und den HDTV möcht ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag laufen lassen.


----------



## bodo61 (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Moin,
würde die vom Ralf wählen, alles andere sind Funkkameras. 

Mit der WLAN Kamera kannste von überall mal auf deine Kühe schaun.


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo,

und noch nen Nachtrag. 

Es müsste doch auch so gehen: Außen *LAN* Kamera mit IR an Router (unter Dach (eventuell in extra Gehäuse mit externer Antenne) aber draußen stehend) und von da über WLAN an unseren I-Net WLAN so das das Bild (über Webserver?) per UMTS Handy/Netbook von fast überall zu sehen ist.



Vielleicht findet hier jemand was: http://www.topsicherheit.de/ueberwachungskameras/wlan-kamera/index.html 

... ich blick da grad nicht durch.


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,

was ist bezahlbar? Willst Du ein Spielzeug oder eine zuverlässige Kamera?

Wir arbeiten eigentlich am liebsten mit *diesen hier*, weil das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.


----------



## Testpilot (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Interessantes Thema, da klinke ich mich mal ein.
Ich habe bei mir 3 Funkkameras, wie Peter sie in Link 2 vorstellt, verbaut.
Ich sage mal so, wenn man es mit der Reichweite nicht übertreibt, bekommt
man einigermaßen gute Bilder. Um bei Nacht gute Bilder zu haben kommst Du
um einen IR Scheinwerfer wahrscheinlich nicht herum. Die LED die in den Kameras
verbaut sind strahlen ja nicht wie eine Glühbirne sondern eher wie ein Punktstrahler so das
das Sichtfeld doch sehr klein ist.
Eine Bewegungserkennung habe ich mir selbst programmiert
da die mitgelieferte Software irgendwie nicht das Wahre war.

WLan Funktionalität und Leistung hat man natürlich nicht von daher würde ich heute immer zu einer WLan Kamera greifen, wenn die gut, für Außenmontage geeignet und einen korrekten Preis hat wie die oben vorgestellte, sowieso 

Ach eins noch, Funkkameras sind nicht "abhörsicher" wie WLan Kameras mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung z.B.
Wenn Dein Nachbar einen Empfänger hat sieht er alles was Du siehst, also nicht ins Schlafzimmer hängen sowas


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo,

@Timo
Ne, doch nicht fürs Schlafzimmer ...  obwohl ... hmmm ... ach nee, lieber nich. ;D 

Die ist für den Pferdestall, und muss etwa 50m Luftweg (ohne Hindernisse, notfalls Sichtverbindung möglich) schaffen. WLAN wiegesagt, schon um mobil drauf zugreifen zu können. 

@Else
Also ich dachte max. 300 Euro - aber dann sollte se auch wirklich funktionieren.  Die von deinem Link machen zumindest nicht den schlechtesten Eindruck, da muss ich mal schmökern.


----------



## Testpilot (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Bei 50 Metern Luftlinie würdest Du auch mit den gezeigten Funkkameras nichts werden auch wenn die Verpackung einem gerne anderes erzählt.


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Dachte ich schon - daher: WLAN und notfalls mit Repeater zwischen


----------



## Kuton (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Huhu,

etwas hochwertiger:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/d+l...fcampaign_id=68a864456db6a0a26374061bd656684a

http://www.techome.de/sicherheitste...werksysteme/wlan-ip-outdoor-color-kamera.html

Alles andere geht > 400€

Falls ich mal wider zeit hab, werd ich mir die Pearl holen, auseinanderbauen, elektronik eingießen und mir ein Gehäuse basteln.
Das Schwenkbare find ich einfach zu verlockend 

Wenn Sie dann noch Temperaturwechsel mitmacht ... dann passt es

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## maritim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

hallo,

meine ulla sagt, das der preis/leistung ok wären.....
hier die links:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=350317830733&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=220536636267&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hi Joachim,

das Modell sollte Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden und kostet im I-Net so ab 230,- EUR inkl. MwSt. Wir so eine z.B. in einem dunklen Eingangsbereich installiert, wo Licht nur nach Bewegungsmelder geschaltet wird und immer - egal ob hell oder dunkel - tiptop Bilder!


----------



## Annett (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo Christine.

Wenn Du die Kamera im Einsatz kennst, ist das einiges (für uns) wert.... wie weit strahlt denn das Infrarot im Dunklen bzw. bis zu welcher Entferung kann man noch halbwegs etwas erkennen?

Ich will ja nicht Big Brother bei den zwei Vierbeinern spielen. Mir reicht es im Prinzip zu sehen, ob der Dicke steht oder liegt/sich ggf. wälzt. Dann kann man auch aus weiter Entfernung schnelle Hilfe veranlassen... 
Mehr kann, muss aber nicht sein. Der Stall ist geschätzte 6m lang - das muss sie halt schaffen, da die Liegefläche hinten ist.


----------



## Testpilot (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Zur not gibt es Infrarotscheinwerfer die man alternativ zum ausleuchten nutzen kann. Kosten auch nicht die Welt ode rman lötet sich die selber hin


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hi Annett,

ich guck mal, ob ich am Wochenende einen Screenshot machen kann, wenn es dunkel ist.


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hi Annett und Joachim,

was mir grad so einfällt  
Wäre eine Lichtschranke mit Alarmfunktion nicht sinniger. Die losjault, wenn der Dicke sich hinlegt? Es guckt ja schließlich keiner die ganze Nacht auf den Bildschirm, oder?
Und eventuell wäre das auch günstiger?


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hi Else,

na ne Lichtschranke bringt recht wenig - müsste ja ein ganzes Netz über den Stall verteilt sein und die Koppel wäre dann auch außen vor...

Ich denke Kamera (eventuell schwenkbar) und so weiter ist die richtige Lösung


----------



## ebo (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo.

So eine Art Kamera suche ich auch noch. Aber ich will sie Unterwasser installieren. Mal schaun ob ich im Frühling/Sommer dazu komme.
Dann gibt es Unterwasserbilder von meinem Teich und seinen Bewohnern.

Insbesondere Nachts oder in den Wintermonaten sehr interessant.

lg
ebo


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Guten Abend.

Eine Lichtschranke bringt vor allem wenig, weil Pferde sich jede Nacht schon für einige wenige Stunden ganz normal schlafen legen.... eher ungewöhnlich für unseren Dicken ist allerdings liegen am Tag oder gar draußen auf der Koppel. 
Außer zum normalen Wälzen hat das bei ihm zu 99% nur einen Grund - Kolik.


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo

wie ist das eigentlich ausgegangen ?

ich will von Arbeit das Viehzeug daheim beobachten 

bzw.

schaun was sich auf dem Grundstück tut

hat jemand so was in Betrieb ?

mfG


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Hallo Karsten.

Gedankenübertragung?
Gerade heute kamen Joachim und ich wieder auf das Thema Stallkamera zu sprechen, da man so sehen könnte, ob und wieviel die Ziege frißt, wenn er uns nicht sieht. 
Wir haben uns leider damals zu nichts durchringen können und das Projekt geriet ein wenig in Vergessenheit.

Es ist also bisher nichts installiert.


----------



## VolkerN (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

Ich bin grad zufaellig auf den Thread mit den WLAN-Kameras gestossen Ich lade immer aktuelle Bilder vom Teich auf meine Homepage. Dafuer hab ich eine Kamera gesucht die sowohl tagsueber (auch bei Gegenlicht) wie auch nachts ansprechende Aufnahmen macht. 

Zunaechst hatte ich Erfahrungen mit einer "billigen" WLAN-Kamera von Perl (7Links IPC-710R) gemacht. Sie funktionierte zwar auch bei deutlichen Minusgraden zuverlaessig ...aber die Bilder sind sehr unscharf und bei wechselnden Lichtverhaeltnissen sind die Ergebnisse dauernd mal zu dunkel ...mal zu hell. Die Farbwiedergabe ist gruselig. 

Darueber habe ich mich so geaergert das ich die Kamera gegen eine EuroTECH-Outdoor-Kamera ersetzt habe (LE940). Die "guenstige" Kamera kostet ca. 100 EUR ...die hochwertige Kamera ca. 650,-- EUR ...mit dem Ergebnis sowohl tags wie nachts bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: gute, bezahlbare W-Lan Kamera mit Infrarot gesucht*

ich jetzt auch 

als "Bildschirmschoner" auf Arbeit 

 


eine Kamera um die 300

und ......

die Türklingel geht auf´s Handy


----------

